# You're going to love this



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Ok ok. i couldn't resist. Smurf and i hit up the local small mountain to test out my new avalanched shock on my m1. we hit some swell 4-5 foot drops, hit some steep runs and all was going well. right before we left to go home smurf wanted to hit something big. I had to record it on my phone. now im glad i did...






He was wearing a helmet (probably saved his life). he is ok. he will post damage pictures later.

ENJOY!:thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

how big is that? about 6 or so feet?


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

You guys never cease to make my day.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

down to where it landed it was closer to 8 i think


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

At least i wore a helmet...


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry the pics are soo big.. and I did not almost die..


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

break your wrist?


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

nah just a hairline, according to the doctors


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

you look like you're on drugs in that one picture...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man sorry to hear...hopefully you heal up quick....congrats for hitting it and wearing helmet..get some knee pads brother


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

thank you


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

Man injuries suck. Yesterday i saw a kid get a concussion on a rainbow log ride. Today I saw a kid scorpion when he cased a pretty big dirt jump. I've been pretty lucky so far this year but **** happens. Papasmurf, glad to hear its only a hairline. I've had 2 broken wrists and they suck. Maybe the wrist injury will prevent you from being able type so much and will cut down on your calling everyone rude names.  Cool drop btw.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Its sooper smooth, looks like it was built to be a drop. Im going to try to get a little more skill and balls before i go for it =] especially after seeing smurf.


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

ugh so an ambulance came and put you on a stretcher???

btw how did smurf fall? I thought his take off looked good, but then the camera never follow with him and the next thing we see is smurf landing a bit tilted to his right. Was he trying to make a turn right after landing?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Umm, no he wanted to go home and shower and be done but we thought his leg might need stitches so we went to the hospital. Good thing because of the hairline facture. And he was trying to turn on landing. theres a big rock down there to the left of the landing he was nervous about hitting. Still, it was a good drop.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thats a 4 foot drop right there! congrats on doing it!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

William42 said:


> Thats a 4 foot drop right there! congrats on doing it!


Come on willys that was atleast 20 pinkfeet high! :thumbsup:

LOL JK PB Peeps...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

smurf just texted me, turns out he said "the people say i snapped a bone with a blood vessel going through it... thats all i know"


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> nah just a hairline, according to the doctors


...still a break. even though you can be a jerk injuries suck, heal up fast.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Maybe smurf should stick to the "blue" runs?

I'n just messing with ya. Heal up


----------



## MobileMech (Sep 29, 2010)

Is it just me or did his head bounce off a rock at the bottom?


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Moosey said:


> Still, it was a good drop.


I'm gonna hafta disagree with you on that one.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Jeez...wear some pads and you might not have been so hurt.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Moosey said:


> down to where it landed it was closer to 8 i think


PM me your address and I'll send you a tape measure. I work in construction so I've got like a hundred of them.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Thank you for not grossly over-estimating the size of that drop, and props. Nice wounds.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

edray said:


> Thank you for not grossly over-estimating the size of that drop, and props. Nice wounds.


Did i say 8 feet? i meant 80....


----------



## MobileMech (Sep 29, 2010)

Moosey said:


> Did i say 8 feet? i meant 80....


hahaha dumbass adding fuel to the flames


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

MobileMech said:


> hahaha dumbass adding fuel to the flames


sorry, just kidding around.


----------



## MobileMech (Sep 29, 2010)

no its cool, i thought it was kinda funny, like how a little brother will curse at you under his breath when he's walking away


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Feel better Smurf!


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Upon further review, it has been determined, by me, that I lack all distance judging skills. It probably wasn't 8 feet bet it was more than 4, with the sloped landing it's hard to determine. If I get time tomorrow il go measure it.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

You're learning kid.:thumbsup:
If you don't want this to go tits up fast, measure at the drop not where he landed.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

MobileMech said:


> Is it just me or did his head bounce off a rock at the bottom?


Sure looks like it. And if it didn't it sure was close. Maybe now we won't have to keep telling smurf to wear it...


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Yah dawg.... Battlin some Darwinism


----------



## dhpeteinsc (May 29, 2009)

I always measure from the take off to the highest point on the landing (just below the take off),that's vertical feet.Not sure if that's how you're doing it, but looks like at least 4 foot drop. Glad Smurf was wearing a helmet! that woulda' been a nasty one without it! Heal up bro.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh man, but at least it looks like spirits are good.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Imagine had he had no helmet on.... 

I don't think anyone enjoys seeing anyone get hurt, hang in there Smurf and heal up fast.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*You guys are just flat out STUPID*

Wont be long until we are reading a thread similar about one of you being in critical condition like TJ.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

That's some Redbull Rampage **** right there brah.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

The **** you say craigstr??


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*You heard me Smurf!*



PapaSmurf99 said:


> The **** you say craigstr??


You guys are stupid to go out with practically no protective gear and do stuff like that, it was just a matter of time until you got hurt. An XC helmet does little in a fall like you took, however it probably saved you from being a vegetable for the rest of your life. If you want to stay healthy and continue to enjoy the sport we all love you should invest in some shin/knee, elbow, chest protection and a decent full face helmet. Finally, if you ever send me a nasty PM like that again, I'll post it here and show everyone what an ignorant, immature person you really are.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

NorKal said:


> PM me your address and I'll send you a tape measure. I work in construction so I've got like a hundred of them.


:thumbsup: Quotable for sure!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Alright, now's the time for all the haters to shut up. I'm giving mad props to both smurf and moosey, I don't care. 

Seriously, I know its super fun to rag on these kids but it really looks like they've got some passion for riding and they appear to be progressing. 

You're not a DHer until you get jacked up. Mad props you guys, keep givin' er!


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

craigstr said:


> You guys are stupid to go out with practically no protective gear and do stuff like that, it was just a matter of time until you got hurt. An XC helmet does little in a fall like you took, however it probably saved you from being a vegetable for the rest of your life. If you want to stay healthy and continue to enjoy the sport we all love you should invest in some shin/knee, elbow, chest protection and a decent full face helmet. Finally, if you ever send me a nasty PM like that again, I'll post it here and show everyone what an ignorant, immature person you really are.


Totally man! If you don't look like a hockey goalie when you ride, you're doing it wrong. Were you one of the people on this ride: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=656487 ? Chest armor on a 4ft drop should be mandatory


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

*I am sorry Safety Police..*



craigstr said:


> You guys are stupid to go out with practically no protective gear and do stuff like that, it was just a matter of time until you got hurt. An XC helmet does little in a fall like you took, however it probably saved you from being a vegetable for the rest of your life. If you want to stay healthy and continue to enjoy the sport we all love you should invest in some shin/knee, elbow, chest protection and a decent full face helmet. Finally, if you ever send me a nasty PM like that again, I'll post it here and show everyone what an ignorant, immature person you really are.


****ing show everyone the message I DONT CARE. Im saying you have absolutely no right to call us "Flat out stupid" Maybe we like to push the bar a little bit, but where the **** would the dh sport be in general be if a few people didnt have any balls (such as you) and did some insane ****.. Do you think that rampage would exist if you were in charge.. its doubtfull. YOU ARE A ****ING PU55Y. and if your really want me to get pads, buy me some, otherwise dont worry about it.

And ****ing ps, the helmet that i was wearing was a full face designed for dirtbiking so im pretty sure it is legit. anyways... SHUT THE **** UP.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Fine.*

Just trying to spread some wisdom to the younger, STUPID, generation. Keep doin what you are doin, then eventually I wont have hear crap like this from you.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for trying officer, you and the ****ing safety police keep up the great work:thumbsup:


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Grow up*



PapaSmurf99 said:


> Thanks for trying officer, you and the ****ing safety police keep up the great work:thumbsup:


What are you like 12? Thats how you act. :yawn:


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> ****ing show everyone the message I DONT CARE. Im saying you have absolutely no right to call us "Flat out stupid" Maybe we like to push the bar a little bit, but where the **** would the dh sport be in general be if a few people didnt have any balls (such as you) and did some insane ****.. Do you think that rampage would exist if you were in charge.. its doubtfull. YOU ARE A ****ING PU55Y. and if your really want me to get pads, buy me some, otherwise dont worry about it.
> 
> And ****ing ps, the helmet that i was wearing was a full face designed for dirtbiking so im pretty sure it is legit. anyways... SHUT THE **** UP.


The funniest part for me was when he talks about pushing the bar and then uses rampage as an example, as if what they do is even slightly comparable.:thumbsup:


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Shaping up to be an exciting Saturday night for all


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

I never meant it like that. I know that I am no where near pro, and so do you. I was trying to say that if people didnt take risks, life wouldn't be very exciting. Also I dont like to be called stupid just because I didnt wear knee pads, I knew I should have, and I wish I did now, I'm not stupid, I know my mistakes, so please, just leave it alone..


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I want to see the pm he sent.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

I never meant it like that. I know that I am no where near pro, and so do you. I was trying to say that if people didnt take risks, life wouldn't be very exciting. Also I dont like to be called stupid just because I didnt wear knee pads, I knew I should have, and I wish I did now, I'm not stupid, I know my mistakes, so please, just leave it alone..


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

ExCactus said:


> The funniest part for me was when he talks about pushing the bar and then uses rampage as an example, as if what they do is even slightly comparable.:thumbsup:


He actually made a pretty good point, it's too bad you're too focused on being an ******* to pay any attention.

It's not about whether or not he's out in Virgin threeing some 50 foot drop and wearing a robocop protective suit, it's about the fact that right now he's stoked to ride and pushing his own limits, just like all of us.

It's his own prerogative to wear, or not wear, armor or a helmet. He may not be at the same level as you in terms of riding ability but that does not provide you with any innate right to judge him. At the core, he's out doing the exact same thing as you for likely the exact same reason and if you think any differently I think it may be the time for some self-evaluation.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

this is why you crashed


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

...


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Mere flesh wound! Rub some dirt on it to stop the bleeding, and hit it again!:thumbsup:


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*PM forwarded*



whodaphuck said:


> I want to see the pm he sent.


Check your inbox


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

craigstr said:


> Check your inbox


Looks like we have a fragile little ego among us. Be a man and learn how to take some criticism, Baby Smurf. I think you should post that up craigstr, show everyone his superior intellect.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

I will take some critism, what I wont take is people calling me "flat out STUPID", I also don't want to be a man, I want to be treated with some damn respect.


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

Listen, man, we all had to start somewhere. I literally bought gear before I bought my first bike. Being able to walk away from a crash, check your bike, and hike up the hill and do it again is priceless. Spend a little bit of cash on a good set of knees and elbows (or a pressure suit). If you buy a pressure suit, please buy a cheap jersey to throw over it. Protective gear will lead to more confidence which will lead to going bigger, which is what you like. Hope you're back on your bike soon.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

my universe is imploding, smurf is actually making sense. and if you think you need anything more than a helmet for a 4 foot drop... i take bigger drops in a xc lid and clips.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Life Lesson #1:

NEVER take anything personally. Honestly, I have respect for anyone who is going to go out there and send it. My first time at a bike park I only had a full face, no elbow or knee or any of that crap. Last run of the day I went alittle to big on a double and ate it. My elbow has been screwed up since then. I was definitely wrong by not wearing protection, but at the time you never think that you're going to crash... Bottom line is you learn from your own experiences. Notice how smurf had a full face on. And I'll take his word that it was rated for moto. Moto helmets have twice the protection of MTB full faces. 

Most of the people who posted here are in the right, giving him props and slight criticism. And others, not really. You'd think people would learn from the last thread that turned into a sh*t storm. And by no means should any PM be publicly posted... THAT shows no respect.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

b-kul said:


> my universe is imploding, smurf is actually making sense. and if you think you need anything more than a helmet for a 4 foot drop... i take bigger drops in a xc lid and clips.


I do too, much bigger, but that's after riding for over 20 years and racing for 10 in the middle of those years. I have a feeling these guys are riding a little over their heads, and for that experience level I think pads are a good idea.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

ajd245246 said:


> Life Lesson #1:
> 
> NEVER take anything personally. Honestly, I have respect for anyone who is going to go out there and send it. My first time at a bike park I only had a full face, no elbow or knee or any of that crap. Last run of the day I went alittle to big on a double and ate it. My elbow has been screwed up since then. I was definitely wrong by not wearing protection, but at the time you never think that you're going to crash... Bottom line is you learn from your own experiences. Notice how smurf had a full face on. And I'll take his word that it was rated for moto. Moto helmets have twice the protection of MTB full faces.
> 
> Most of the people who posted here are in the right, giving him props and slight criticism. And others, not really. You'd think people would learn from the last thread that turned into a sh*t storm. And by no means should any PM be publicly posted... THAT shows no respect.


That pm should never have been sent, it was way overboard.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

whodaphuck said:


> That pm should never have been sent, it was way overboard.


That is probably true, but I didn't see it, and nor do I want to see it. It was sent privately and should be kept that way...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

ajd245246 said:


> That is probably true, but I didn't see it, and nor do I want to see it. It was sent privately and should be kept that way...


Having read it, gotta call bs. It was a juvenile, knee jerk overreaction that was uncalled for and should be outed if for nothing else to maybe shame the little prick into acting like an adult.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't want to be an adult, especially not a douchy one like you that picks fights with minors.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> I don't want to be an adult


So far you've been quite successful in that endeavor.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> I will take some critism, what I wont take is people calling me "flat out STUPID", I also don't want to be a man, I want to be treated with some damn respect.


Looking for respect on the internet is a failure of an idea, man. And being a total ***** to people trolling you is surely not the way to even try. Read your posts and you'll see what I mean. Hell, I would say that most people who read this thread want to feel bad for you, but don't after seeing the way you respond to people here. Yeah, so somebody called you stupid. So what? PM'ing him a round of verbal abuse didn't do anything but make him laugh and lose any tiny bit of respect he had for you the first place. Chill the **** out, it's the internet. Nobody is going to respect you, you don't have to respect anyone. Just don't turn the forum into one giant argument because nobody really cares and, although it is entertaining for a while, get annoying really fast.

People judge you by your posts. I gotta admit, every time I see a post from you, I think "oh it's *that* dude again" because of your reaction to people in another thread. The more you act like an idiot who gets upset easily, the more people will jump on you. It's fun  Just don't take it personally and you don't have to respond to every little jab because it keep spiraling on and turns a thread about your wreck into a pissing match.

Oh, and hope you heal up fast :thumbsup: Wrist injuries can suck donkey balls


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

whodaphuck said:


> So far you've been quite successful in that endeavor.


Todd, I'm afraid to tell you this, but I think you are an elitist prick, and yes, your son Dylan is a little b1tch also.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Todd, I'm afraid to tell you this, but I think you are an elitist prick, and yes, your son Dylan is a little b1tch also.


You'll stoop to anything, won't you? Bringing my 9 year old into it? Mods, banhammer please.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Ease up on Smurf. He wore a helmet. He admitted armor would have been good. Since when is it not Ok to share a quality crash?

Heal up Smurf.

Edit: Smurf - attacking someone's son is over the line. You should edit that with an apology. Also, stop letting these guys bait you. It's just the internet.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats it? No raging insults, I expected better from a 50 year old man who should know how to argue.. you dissapoint me, and your 9 year old b1tch.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Whoa dude, ease up on the personal attacks or they'll ban you for sure.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've decided to stop, I will be the mature one, this time. :thumbsup:


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> I've decided to stop, I will be the mature one, this time. :thumbsup:


Way too late for that.


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

whodaphuck said:


> Way too late for that.


Gotta say man, I'm not sure you're one to talk. It's starting to get hard to tell the two of you apart.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Woah now, insulting someone's family is just not right :nono: .... I don't like either side of this argument...


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Children, children, on a real note we measured the drop today. I'll get pictures up for proof. Until then everyone post your real guess on how big the drop is and let's see who wins (please real guesses only)


----------



## MobileMech (Sep 29, 2010)

I would say about 5 1/2 feet.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

6' 2"


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

2' 3" ?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

ajd245246 said:


> Moto helmets have twice the protection of MTB full faces.


Not to be as a$$ or anything but that statement right there could spawn a thread on MTBR longer than a Marzocchi Vs. Rockshox thread.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

First off, Criagstr, this is the "xc Helmet" that smurf was wearing. It now has some nasty scratches and stuff on it. It was my dads first motocross helmet...









So anyway heres the drop

























so it was about an inch short of 7 feet. The last pic looks like its 4 or so inches short, but its taken at a funny angle and the actual point of takeoff is hidden because the edge protrudes a little bit.

here im standing where smurfs back tire hit









and heres me hitting a small, but fun drop. It's kinda scary because the landing is completely hidden until you're in the air.









And videos for funsies


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Todd, I'm afraid to tell you this, but I think you are an elitist prick, and yes, your son Dylan is a little b1tch also.


fcuking awesome!!! LOL


----------



## Monk_Knight (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice work man. That's a sizeable drop into a pretty tricky landing.



> Gotta say man, I'm not sure you're one to talk. It's starting to get hard to tell the two of you apart.


+1

Yes he acted pretty immature, but to be honest it looks to me like the other two guys came into this thread with the express purpose of starting something.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Damn Moosey, nice.


----------



## mrbucket (Apr 25, 2010)

craigstr said:


> Just trying to spread some wisdom to the younger, STUPID, generation. Keep doin what you are doin, then eventually I wont have hear crap like this from you.


Not for nothing, but I recall growing in the age of luck and survival of the fittest. You didnt wear seat belts in the car, you only wore a helmet if you had balance problems while walking. Scars and bone breaks to remind me that I did some crazy fun stuff growing up.

If he doesnt want to wear the gear, who gives a crap. But I dont think you can impose your thinking on someone else based on whats good for you. :thumbsup:

Btw, I do wear a helmet every time I ride because I have balance issues.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Smurf and Moosey- Check out this video link, it helped me a ton with dropping technique and I'm sure it will do the same for you. If you like it, I highly recommend buying their DVD--it's full of super useful riding techniques and tips. The DVD is called Fluidride: Like a Pro.

Drops:

http://www.declinemagazine.com/visuals/fluidride/fluidride_vol1.htm

Jumping:

http://www.declinemagazine.com/visuals/fluidride/fluidride_vol2_jumps.htm


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Ok*

Just to clear the air, I wasnt trolling. I just wanted to let these two kids know they needed to wear pads. Especially on a drop that measures close to 8 ft. I've seen their other posts showing pics of no helmets etc. and never said anything but it was time. In re-watching Smurf's video I see he had a full face on, I couldnt tell before, it is hard to pick up because of the poor quality. So I apologize there. Trust me, hit your parents up for some good pads, I'm sure they will cost less then the deductible/co-payment on your recent hospital visit.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

craigstr said:


> Just to clear the air, I wasnt trolling. I just wanted to let these two kids know they *needed* to wear pads. Especially on a drop that measures close to 8 ft. I've seen their other posts showing pics of no helmets etc. and never said anything but it was time. In re-watching Smurf's video I see he had a full face on, I couldnt tell before, it is hard to pick up because of the poor quality. So I apologize there. Trust me, hit your parents up for some good pads, I'm sure they will cost less then the deductible/co-payment on your recent hospital visit.


I'm sure everyone here appriciates your very obvious and sincere concern for these kids. Your consternation over their apparent lack of safety really shone through with your unbelievably effective and constructive criticism. The way you handled that PM fiasco was truly commendable.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

This is a topic I have been hoping would be discussed for quite some time now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

dowst said:


> Smurf and Moosey- Check out this video link, it helped me a ton with dropping technique and I'm sure it will do the same for you. If you like it, I highly recommend buying their DVD--it's full of super useful riding techniques and tips. The DVD is called Fluidride: Like a Pro


+1
Great DVD.

http://fluidride.com/fluidride-like-a-pro/


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

damn, that drop was way bigger than it looked. nice.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> At least i wore a helmet...


Hi there Smurf. I admit i'm a bit sad. I've been so happy lately following you around the interwebs, telling you to wear a helmet. Stole my thunder this time, didn't ya?

Glad you're ok. And I'm glad you wore a helmet. I had a bad wreck a few months ago where my helmet definitely saved my life. Keep wearin' it!


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Well?*

Looks like either Smurfy got himself banned or his drugs wore off.


----------



## rowdy (Jun 7, 2005)

craigstr said:


> Looks like either Smurfy got himself banned or his drugs wore off.


maybe he has a life and isn't on mtbr all day...


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

Hahahaha, this thread is great.


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

What did we do before everyone had video cameras? Man I winced on that landing. I thought he was going to brain himself on the rock at the bottom.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

lol look! my first edited video...

Who can guess what that first sound is?


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Moosey said:


> lol look! my first edited video...
> 
> Who can guess what that first sound is?


Hmmm, that it is difficult, SMURF!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

PapaSmurf99 said:


>


Penis face.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Bahahaha i couldnt hear him say if he was ready to record, so i said "scream if you're ready," and that is the sound smurf produced. awesome eh?


----------



## gsomtb (Jul 18, 2007)

Long live Moosey and Smurf.

You guys crack me up....for real.


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

craigstr said:


> Looks like either Smurfy got himself banned or his drugs wore off.


No, I realized theres no need to argue with a 43 year old creep that has nothing better to do than sit on his ass all day and troll the mtbr forums. Go bang your wife or I don't know, attempt to be a role model/father for your kids. Holy ****.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

gsomtb said:


> Long live Moosey and Smurf.
> 
> You guys crack me up....for real.


+1 it keeps this site exciting, not that it wasn't already!


----------



## Orangesicle (Feb 19, 2009)

Boy it sure sounds like its too loud for someone in here.
If folks want to huck themselves off stuff and not wear pads so what dad?


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

craigstr said:


> You guys are stupid to go out with practically no protective gear and do stuff like that, it was just a matter of time until you got hurt. An XC helmet does little in a fall like you took, however it probably saved you from being a vegetable for the rest of your life. If you want to stay healthy and continue to enjoy the sport we all love you should invest in some shin/knee, elbow, chest protection and a decent full face helmet. Finally, if you ever send me a nasty PM like that again, I'll post it here and show everyone what an ignorant, immature person you really are.


You might want to tell that to the countless people that ride red bull rampage in little more than a full face and knee pads. Or the countless others that ride moto with just a helmet and boots.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

craigstr said:


> What are you like 12? Thats how you act. :yawn:


Says the pot to the kettle.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> No, I realized theres no need to argue with a 43 year old creep that has nothing better to do than sit on his ass all day and troll the mtbr forums. Go bang your wife or I don't know, attempt to be a role model/father for your kids. Holy ****.


Well guys, there's been this trend on here lately, people going all soft and gooeey and deciding Smurf's really a "good kid", and we should just get off his back and let him have his fun.

I submit evidence A your honor, see above. The good kid radar is dead silent. Not a blip. The spoiled brat radar is freakin' off the charts though. Might want to sound the alarm. They are coming.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Enough said.*



PapaSmurf99 said:


> No, I realized theres no need to argue with a 43 year old creep that has nothing better to do than sit on his ass all day and troll the mtbr forums. Go bang your wife or I don't know, attempt to be a role model/father for your kids. Holy ****.


Smurfy, this 43 yr old creep will wipe your face all over the mountain anyday of the week, you should be careful being that we are from the same geographical area that I dont find you and shove my foot in your freakin mouth!


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Props to you*



Orangesicle said:


> Boy it sure sounds like its too loud for someone in here.
> If folks want to huck themselves off stuff and not wear pads so what dad?


You know what TGR is.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Threads like this drag mtbr into the drain.
: (


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

V.P. said:


> Threads like this drag mtbr into the drain.
> : (


yep pretty soon we will be know as pink bike part 2


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

insanitylevel9 said:


> yep pretty soon we will be know as pink bike part 2


Or worse - we could become the Pinkbike Rejects! That would take some doing and be an achievement in itself.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> Or worse - we could become the Pinkbike Rejects! That would take some doing and be an achievement in itself.


aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh i dont wanna be a pink bike reject that would mean im really a failure at life


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Its already there*



V.P. said:


> Threads like this drag mtbr into the drain.
> : (


old news


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

"Even as a small child, Smurf always felt a little...different..."


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> "Even as a small child, Smurf always felt a little...different..."


hahahaha wtf:lol:


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> "Even as a small child, Smurf always felt a little...different..."


those kids should be wearing helmets and probably pressure suits.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

PapaSmurf99 said:


> Todd, I'm afraid to tell you this, but I think you are an elitist prick, and yes, your son Dylan is a little b1tch also.


You, my friend, are a absolute prick. You crossed the line there, and in this world, your damn lucky you are one of the with "keyboard courage". Talking crap like that in the real world will put you in more pain that that measly drop you crashed on. Seriously, I have lost 100% respect for you all the way around. I know your just a little ignorant child, or minor (as you say) but your crossing into "grown-up" territory talking like that.

I have never wished bad upon someone, but you deserve what you get,...and then some. Go rot in a hole, and relieve your parents of their suffering.

This is not like me, but man, you NEVER bring someones child/wife into a conflict... period. You'll learn someday...with a mouth like that, I am sure.

~Sodak


----------

